# microscaled leatherback x leatherback?



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Right so yesterday I have been and got a new bearded dragon and it is microscaled leatherback and I am curious to know what happens when I breed this with my normal leatherback.
I understand that I will get roughly 25% normals and 50% leatherbacks and 25% silks.
But out of the leatherbacks will half be microsacaled and half be normal leathers? gving me with roughly 25% normals 25% leatherbacks 25% microleathers and 25% silks? 

Thanks


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

imginy said:


> Right so yesterday I have been and got a new bearded dragon and it is microscaled leatherback and I am curious to know what happens when I breed this with my normal leatherback.
> I understand that I will get roughly 25% normals and 50% leatherbacks and 25% silks.
> But out of the leatherbacks will half be microsacaled and half be normal leathers? gving me with roughly 25% normals 25% leatherbacks 25% microleathers and 25% silks?
> 
> Thanks


"Microscaled" appears to be polygenic, so it tends to be inherited in a similar way to colour in beardies - you'd expect the usual ratio of 25% normal, 25% silkback and 50% leatherback.

It can be thought of in the same way as scale "spikyness" variations in regularly-scaled beardies. Not all beardies are equally spiky, there's a range. Breeding a very spiky beardie to a less spiky (but still normally-scaled beardie) tends to get you a range of spikyness in the babies. It works the same with leatherback.

Some/all of the leatherbacks may show smoother scales than usual (like colour, this is likely to be a gradient - you won't get x% smooth and x% normal). At the two ends of the scale, a few might be as smooth as the "microscaled" parent, and a few might be as "rough" lol2 as a regular leatherback. A lot depends on the history and scalation of the non-"microscaled" leatherback as well.



There's also the possibility for the "microscaled" trait to have an effect on the normally-scaled beardies. They won't be anywhere as smooth as a leatherback, but they may be towards the "less spiny" end of normally-scaled dragons (see my 2nd paragraph).

It's unlikely to have an effect on the silkbacks, unless any of them have patchy scales, in which case they may be slightly smaller/smoother than normal. To be honest, you're unlikely to notice the difference though.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks


----------

